# game check error



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i killed a little spike last night and today i did my game check at the ODNR web site. everything went smoothly until i clicked "antlered with both less than 3 inches" everytime i clicked on it, "antlers have been shed" would come up on the final edit info page. it did this 3 times. so i finally checked "antlers have been shed" and "antlered with both less that 3 inches" came up on the final edit info page. becareful and make sure you double check the info before submitting. it wouldnt of really of mattered to me because both of those catigories fall under anterless, but someone else might have problems if youre checking something else.

i did send the ODNR an email also.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I just subscribed & added you as a friend on the YouTube community.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I just got a reply from Michelle at the ODNR. They are aware of the glitch and she was kind enough to remind me i only have untill 11:30 pm of the day of the harvest to permantely tag the deer. I don't remember seeing that but she directed me to the regs. 

Thanks WLAngler. I'll check you out tonight.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congo Rats on the freezer meat. Good work Hawkeye.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

ezbite said:


> I just got a reply from Michelle at the ODNR. They are aware of the glitch and she was kind enough to remind me i only have untill 11:30 pm of the day of the harvest to permantely tag the deer. I don't remember seeing that but she directed me to the regs.
> 
> Thanks WLAngler. I'll check you out tonight.


I'm just wondering what we're supposed to do if we don't find a deer until the next day?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the new system. I took a doe at 0910 this morning took bout 30min to find her. After finding, hauling, then gutting and cleaning the deer I was sure glad i didnt have to drive any place to check it in and went straight home. The phone deal went quick bout 2-3min max.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mpd5094 said:


> I'm just wondering what we're supposed to do if we don't find a deer until the next day?


i actually shot the deer around 7pm, i hit him a little to the rear (so i thought) i waited till dark, climbed down, found bright red blood, knew i hit him good and didnt want to push him. i left went home, ate, took a nap, grabbed the lantern and went looking. i found him about 1:30am and tagged him. i wrote on the tag that the date of kill was 10-5-11 because he was stiff as a board when i found him, but i actually tagged him after midnight. kinda a catch 22.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrat's.....just tell them what they want to hear....and thanks for the post, it is a heads up for me when I check one in (hopefully) ....where I hunt.... I have to leave and drive into town to get cell reception or go on top of the hill  (I am lucky too....one(new) phone has no reception on top of the hill)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Tom. Good job on the deer.
Bob


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you post it on youtube?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cmiller said:


> Did you post it on youtube?


no video, waiting on my new battery to come in the mail. old one wont hold a charge.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

ezbite said:


> no video, waiting on my new battery to come in the mail. old one wont hold a charge.


What a bummer. Nice videos though on youtube. ksucharles1979


----------

